

Ask HN: Essential Javascript book for deep knowledge? - peacemaker

I&#x27;m looking for suggestions for an in-depth Javascript book. I worked with C++ for over 10 years feel like I have a deep understanding of the language, something I&#x27;d also like to achieve with Javascript.  I&#x27;ve been using JS for the last couple of years and have built several projects using it (plus frameworks like Knockout.js) but I feel that depth is lacking.<p>Any suggestions on books, courses, online resources and anything else that could help me get there would be most appreciated!
======
talles
The two most remembered js books are Crockford's "JavaScript: The Good Parts"
and "Secrets of the JavaScript Ninja".

Most online schools like code.org, codecademy.com or codeschool.com have js
courses.

~~~
peacemaker
Thanks for the book suggestions. I've found the courses on those websites are
usually aimed beginners though.

Perhaps there really isn't a "deeper" part of JS the same way there is in C++?
Maybe I'm asking for something that really isn't there.

What would someone who is considered an expert or "guru" in JS know? :)

~~~
amavisca
He recommended books in his response.

You should be reading JavaScript: The Good Parts.

~~~
peacemaker
JavaScript: The Good Parts was published 2008, a lot can change in 5 years.
Still worth it today?

~~~
talles
Yes, it still a classic.

------
bdfh42
Reginald Braithwaite's JavaScript Allongé free to read online see
[https://leanpub.com/javascript-allonge](https://leanpub.com/javascript-
allonge)

------
dmamills
JS Allonge, JS:The Good Parts, Resig's Ninja book, Learning Javascript Design
Patterns

